# Fountain Pen Interest Reawakened: Need Recommendations Please



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

I haven't used a fountain pen since high school but the interest is back after using my friend's pen briefly. Now I want one again! As a vintage watch collector, I really want a pen that has classic lines and a legitimate history in the pen world. Vintage, if functional, would suit me best but contemporary can also be considered. Can I ask for recommendations, in the sub-$1k bracket?


----------



## DocKlock (Jan 9, 2010)

Before I sunk "up to $1K" I would buy one for a little less and make sure I like fountain pens that much. I've got several and never paid more than $90 for any one of them.
I think my best one is a Sailor, right from Japan. And that was about $45.
Just my two cents worth!!!!!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

LOL, my "sub-$1k" became your "up to $1k". FWIW, I'm not looking for a $999 pen either; perhaps sub-$300 would have been more indicative of my comfort zone. Thanks for the suggestions on reasonable priced pens, I've read great things about Sailor and Namiki. I have the most familiarity with Parker pens, and like the style of Omas too. From reading the forums, it seems Pelikan is highly recommended for writing qualities...so many choices!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Tick Talk said:


> LOL, my "sub-$1k" became your "up to $1k". FWIW, I'm not looking for a $999 pen either; perhaps sub-$300 would have been more indicative of my comfort zone. Thanks for the suggestions on reasonable priced pens, I've read great things about Sailor and Namiki. I have the most familiarity with Parker pens, and like the style of Omas too. From reading the forums, it seems Pelikan is highly recommended for writing qualities...so many choices!!


I suggest you head over to fountainpennetwork .....the best forum for fountain pens......you would be spoilt for choice and suggestions there........besides many $$$$$$$$$$ poorer.

Seriously , that's the place to go for fountain pens.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for your answer, but I seem to have trouble communicating :-( My question wasn't "where to buy" or even "how much to spend"...I think now I should have asked What is your favorite fountain pen brand and why? Then I could see if what qualities of certain brands that others value and how it applies to my choice.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Where I to go modern, I would be split between the namiki vanishing point and the falcon. Both write superbly IMO. Vintage wise, most likely a Parker 51 or Parker Vacumatic. They write well and are cool.

Cheers!

dAN


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Ticktalk, 

I've written a few articles about purchasing fountain pens on my blog. I feel like I might be able to help you. 

If you'd like some help, I'm happy to chat with you privately. You can send me private messages, or if possible, you can contact me on Yahoo or MSN messengers. 

But yes, as the others have said - I would strongly recommend joining the "FPN". It's THE FORUM for discussing quality writing instruments, much like WUS is the best for discussing fine watches.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Ah ha, I understand now...FPN is a forum, not a retail site. I shall visit! And thanks for the offer Shangas; can you please PM or post your blog link?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Tick Talk said:


> Ah ha, I understand now...FPN is a forum, not a retail site. I shall visit! And thanks for the offer Shangas; can you please PM or post your blog link?


If I am not mistaken, I mentioned that FPN is a forum............


----------



## zer0render (Aug 27, 2010)

When I was into fountain pens not too long ago, Esterbrooks and vintage Sheaffers (Snorkel, Touchdown, or otherwise...) hit all the points you're looking for, and at sub-$100 _very_ easily (sub-$50 with a bit more effort).

New, I'm not too sure. Pelikans are indeed nice; they either used to make or still make as a limited edition a Pelikan M400 in a tortoise-shell pattern that was very striking. (Here's one in brown, but the one I'm thinking was with a white body.) As the site says, that'll run you about $400.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Brian Gray at Edison Pens makes some beautiful custom designed pens. You might wanna google him.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> If I am not mistaken, I mentioned that FPN is a forum............


Absolutely...it was my misunderstanding. Thanks for the tip and I have registered over there!


----------



## Silver Lake Woodworks (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Tick Talk,

All great suggestions above.

As a member of the FPN and sponsor of the WUS forum, I am running a special on a new batch of 8 custom fountain pens I recently got in stock. These are handmade in the USA from vintage materials and classic Italian acrylics. They really are the best of both worlds --- using classic materials from the past, but modern reliability and trouble-free operation.

These utilize premium JoWo nibs from Germany in your choice of Fine, Medium, or Broad point, and come with a 30-day money back guarantee if you are unsatisfied for any reason. I am offering them for $330 shipped for WUS members. Here are a couple pics:





































For more pictures and styles, check here:

Fountain Pens For Sale

Any questions, don't hesitate to send me a PM.

Best,

Joe Aliperti
Silver Lake Woodworks


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Glad I could help, TickTalk. 

By the way, the FPN is currently down (as of the posting of this message). But if you have any general FP queries (which perhaps, the articles on my blog didn't answer), you're welcome to send me a PM.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Along with the newly posted "Recommendations" thread, this info provides me with enough sources to research for months!! Well, that is part of the fun too ;-) I'm also excited about the idea of a custom pen and somewhat surprised that it doesn't have to cost an arm-and-a-watch...


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Say, does anyone know of a model that features a round barrel and square-ish cap (ie, softly squared, not sharp edged), or perhaps squared cap and barrel? I only know of Omas...


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

My all-time favorite fountain pen is the Parker 51. I have probably between 15-20 of them, at last count. Some rare versions, and some pretty common. The aerometric filler version (i.e. squeeze filler) can be had pre-owned for under $100 (sometimes well under), and they are indestructible. Here are pics of some of mine (with a few Duofolds/Challengers mixed in).


----------



## goodguy (Apr 10, 2011)

HiI hav

e been collecting fountain pens for few years now and for under 1K you can buy amazing pens and I think you really dont need to buy such an expensive pens.

Here are few ideas for you.

1.Parker 51-I am not crazy about this pen but its just my personal taste. Its got a loyal fan club and they are very reliable and not expensive.
They can easily be had for less then 100$ and come either in Vacumatic or Aerometric filler. I would recommend the Aerometric filler if you want to go with this pen because its nearly imporsible to kill.
2.Parker Vacumatic was before the 51 and I frankly like it much better, you can get the Standard or Major modles for around 100$, it doesnt get any classier then that. If you want the bigger model then the Maxima or Oversize will go for around 200$-300$
3.Sheaffer Balance, excellent pen came with lever filler and are very reliable. You can get the standard size also under 100$ or the Oversize for less then 200$ for the black model.
4.Sheaffer PFM or Pen For MAn, pretty big pen with a Snorkel filler. I love its inlaid nib which I personaly consider to be one of the best nibs ever made. Pen was made in 5 models when the most expensive is the Mark V. These go from 200$ up to 500$+ depends of the model and colour.
5.Sheaffer Snorkel is another wonderful pens, I love its simple and classy look, the filling mechanism is my favorite (just like on the PFM).
The Snorkel came in a large array of models and colours. I am a collector of these pens and is always looking for a colour or model I dont have.
They go for 60$ for the common colour like black, paste blue, pastel green, burgundy...etc up to 200$+ for the rare Fern Green.
6.Wahl Eversharp Skyline-Very classy pen, very reliable and excellent writer with a lever filler. The are not expensive and can be bought for 60$-80$

Lots of other vintage pens but I think thats enough for now, it you want more info or ideas please PM me.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan (Nov 9, 2011)

DocKlock said:


> Before I sunk "up to $1K" I would buy one for a little less and make sure I like fountain pens that much. I've got several and never paid more than $90 for any one of them.
> I think my best one is a Sailor, right from Japan. And that was about $45.
> Just my two cents worth!!!!!


mine was $40.20 parker


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Thank-you everyone for the wonderful input. While I was pondering my choices Santa, with the help of my kids, delivered a Visconti Michelangelo in black with antique bronze trim. I'm in love with handwriting all over again...


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Viscontis write very nicely. I think you've done very well with your purchase.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Shangas, they were at the mercy of a local shop who guided them in the right direction. The pen seems to be breaking-in nicely; improving the more I use it. Of course, it helped once I quit pressing down on the darn thing!! I also received a sheaf of linen writing paper. Unfortunately the textured surface caused the ink flow to skip. Voila, by turning it over to the "smooth" side I was writing again...


----------



## lowks (Nov 7, 2011)

I would recommend you the omas d-day






a limited edition pen with great history:

The Noble Savage- My Fountain Pen Reviews: OMAS D-DAY 50th Anniversary- Review, if you are a history buff this pen is must!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for your very detailed and thoughtful review of this Omas pen. I guess I have the same problem with LE pens as I do with LE watches...they are often only cosmetic and therefore marketing efforts. For a watch to have legitimate Limited Edition status I think more than just being restricted to an artificial number is necessary; perhaps a special movement, or complication, or new use of material...anything that enhances its real value, not just the retail price!


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

If the D-Day 50th Anniversary had used a filling system used back then, as opposed to piston, it would have made it cooler. But the use of ebonite was a nice touch!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tick Talk said:


> Thank-you everyone for the wonderful input. While I was pondering my choices Santa, with the help of my kids, delivered a Visconti Michelangelo in black with antique bronze trim. I'm in love with handwriting all over again...


Very nice. I was wondering how this would turn out. I particularly like the bronze touches; will they develop a patina or they sealed? What type of filling system does your new pen have?

I'm in the same boat as you were at the start of this thread, and just like with watches, it's tough to navigate the myriad options and choices available. I've got a few nice pens already that I bought many years ago, but I'm on the lookout now for a daily 'beater'.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Very nice. I was wondering how this would turn out. I particularly like the bronze touches; will they develop a patina or they sealed? What type of filling system does your new pen have?
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you were at the start of this thread, and just like with watches, it's tough to navigate the myriad options and choices available. I've got a few nice pens already that I bought many years ago, but I'm on the lookout now for a daily 'beater'.


Uwe, you hit the nail on the head regarding the breadth of choices facing the novice...I was suffering from paralysis by analysis! I'm actually quite thankful that I received this unexpected choice as a present and can just get on with learning the mechanics of fountain pens and writing with them. Perhaps after some comfort is achieved, I will consider other brands and avenues of collecting more FP's. The pen came with cartridges and a resevoir system. I'm starting out with the cartridges but the included bottle of green ink is certainly calling to me... ;-)


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tick Talk said:


> I was suffering from paralysis by analysis!


Excellent expression! I spent hours last night following up on some of the suggestions in this thread, including the one that you received for Christmas. It was a little rich for my criteria, but I did pick out and order two 'inexpensive' pens for daily use. The next problem will be the inks. One thing I do recall from using fountain pens all the time (twenty years ago) was that the cost of cartridges added up quickly. I also remember using an adapter of some sort in place of the cartridge that had a bladder so you could use an ink well; bottled ink, I think I had figured out, was much cheaper, but certainly not as convenient. I guess my next hunt will be to find a source of inexpensive ink. And to find and clean all of the fountain pens I already own. Lord knows where they might be after all this time.

I'm glad that I stumbled onto this sub-forum; I hope that it will keep me distracted from watches for a while, which in turn will save me a lot of money.

How about a few more pictures of that Visconti. As I mentioned previously, I really like the bronze accents - and would like them enough to buy one if I knew they were going to develop a patina.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

I second the suggestion to check out the FPN.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/

I have about a dozen fountain pens. My daily writers are a pair of Namiki Vanishing Points. One loaded with Waterman Blue/Black and one loaded with Diamine Oxblood Red.

Others in my collection that I HIGHLY recommend: The Waterman Cerene, the Waterman Charleston, the Lamy Studio Palladium and anything by TWISBY.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson (Aug 27, 2011)

Chris Hughes said:


> Lamy Studio Palladium


I have had one of these for about 2 weeks now, and have already run out two converters full of ink. I can heartily recommend it-it's by far and away the smoothest nib out of the half a dozen or so other fountain pens I have.

I've been so impressed with my first exposure to Lamys that I've just ordered two Safaris.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> How about a few more pictures of that Visconti. As I mentioned previously, I really like the bronze accents - and would like them enough to buy one if I knew they were going to develop a patina.


Here you go! Contrast with the actual bronze of this V&C desk watch, which has over 70 years of patina. Features I really like about the Visconti are it's multi-faceted barrel and cap, which prevents rolling on smooth surfaces and makes it quite easy to control in the hand. Also, the magnetic cap is really wonderful as you just drop the cap on and it sucks itself closed.


----------



## turban1 (Oct 21, 2010)

it's a lot like watches, where breadth of knowledge demands more choosing. 

reliable workers with stiff nibs? italics and with variation in line thickness? flexy nibs that give handwriting character but may be hard to handle? then old or new? size and thickness? aesthetics from classy germans to flashy italians to others? perhaps one buys a few for under $100 each and grows from there.


----------



## omegabenz (Dec 27, 2011)

Tick Talk said:


> Uwe, you hit the nail on the head regarding the breadth of choices facing the novice...I was suffering from paralysis by analysis!


Dean...that happens to you too? It's always wrost right before christmas! My brothers always got so mad when i shopped for myself...it is good they intervened. :-d

That's a gorgeous pen, and sometimes it's better to have someone else pick for you so you can get on with it! After I got my MB mechanical pencil as a master's graduation gift, I found a stong desire for a fountain pen. My closest friend writes exclusively with them going between his MB and Lamy. His MB is vintage piston, and he had it serviced recently for $120. It was his dad's I think. For now, I bought an Italian made Yafa at office depot to satisfy my craving so I can decide without paralysis. My city doesn't have something that nice. I'm surprised your town does. Post some macro pics!
Austin


----------

